# Guns confiscated from private owner Australia



## bigrebnc1775

There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.

Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News


----------



## bigrebnc1775

> As well as the Glock handguns, the haul contained military-style guns such as AK-47s, MP5 sub-machine guns and rifles featuring telescopic lenses.
> An audit of the men's weapons was carried out sometime in the past two months, in accordance with Australian firearms law, but police would not say if that led to the raid.



Any evil glock?


----------



## National Socialist

Sad such a beautiful country refuses to let its citizens protect themselves from criminals. 

2005 Cronulla riots - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

theDoctorisIn said:


> Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?



Average gun owner I know has maybe five or six.


----------



## National Socialist

Why does it matter how many he owns?


----------



## jon_berzerk

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News



from the photos 

the vast majority of them appear to be bolt actions


----------



## National Socialist

Yeah what I was going to say. Most are simple rifles and shotguns...SOOOOO SCARRRRRYYYYY!!!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

National Socialist said:


> Why does it matter how many he owns?



Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?

Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

National Socialist said:


> Yeah what I was going to say. Most are simple rifles and shotguns...SOOOOO SCARRRRRYYYYY!!!!!



Some people could do more damage with a scoped rifle than ten men with AKs. And shotguns are actually pretty powerful and easy to shoot and reload. In dense close quarters, I'd rather have a 12 gauge than an AK.


----------



## jon_berzerk

theDoctorisIn said:


> Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?



they were licensed for 71 firearms


----------



## Drake_Roberts

jon_berzerk said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the photos
> 
> the vast majority of them appear to be bolt actions
Click to expand...


But not all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

theDoctorisIn said:


> Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?



I said the average gun owner *I KNOW*

Most I know have at least two fully stocked gun safes and looking for another.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Just a thought, but what does somebody need with 328 firearms? For hunting and defense and sport, I could see anywhere from three to ten, but 328 seems very excessive.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said the average gun owner *I KNOW*
Click to expand...


Do you know a gun manufacturer or something? Who needs 328 guns? Even terrorists or shooters only need three to four.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

theDoctorisIn said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
Click to expand...


No I didn't make that claim. I personally have 150


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bigrebnc1775 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I didn't make that claim. I personally have 150
Click to expand...


150! I personally have all of 3!


----------



## jon_berzerk

theDoctorisIn said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
Click to expand...


i have been to several estate auctions 

that had at least three hundred firearms 

i would not say it is average 

but it certainly exists


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Drake_Roberts said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't make that claim. I personally have 150
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 150! I personally have all of 3!
Click to expand...


It's a hobby, what can I say.
Some people like collecting cars or baseball cards, I like tools and lot's of them.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jon_berzerk said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i have been to several estate auctions
> 
> that had at least three hundred firearms
> 
> i would not say it is average
> 
> but it certainly exists
Click to expand...

Nor would I say it either, I didn't. I said the average one I know.


----------



## jon_berzerk

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have been to several estate auctions
> 
> that had at least three hundred firearms
> 
> i would not say it is average
> 
> but it certainly exists
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nor would I say it either, I didn't. I said the average one I know.
Click to expand...


yes 

there was a two day one out here a month or so ago 

the guy had over 1500


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jon_berzerk said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have been to several estate auctions
> 
> that had at least three hundred firearms
> 
> i would not say it is average
> 
> but it certainly exists
> 
> 
> 
> Nor would I say it either, I didn't. I said the average one I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> there was a two day one out here a month or so ago
> 
> the guy had over 1500
Click to expand...


That is a lot of firearms.


----------



## National Socialist

Australia is perfect example of Legislation,Registration,Confiscation. But it can't happen here!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

National Socialist said:


> Australia is perfect example of Legislation,Registration,Confiscation. But it can't happen here!



It's being worked on 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/8448711-post1.html


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I didn't make that claim. I personally have 150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 150! I personally have all of 3!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a hobby, what can I say.
> Some people like collecting cars or baseball cards, I like tools and lot's of them.
Click to expand...


I do Trading Card Games. Fair enough point.


----------



## TwistedSuze13

328 guns and 4.2 tons of ammo

And someone thought there was a down side to that !?


----------



## bianco

jon_berzerk said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were licensed for 71 firearms
Click to expand...


Exactly.

And;



> The men, aged 69, 46 and 42, were charged with possessing restricted firearms





> Among the 328 weapons were military-style automatic rifles, some of which were worth up to $50,000 each, and Glock handguns worth $10,000, police said.



Yes, not allowed to be having auto and semi auto weapons, and unlicensed weapons of any kind.

4.2 tons of ammo? 
Hmmm.

This all way above 'normal'.
A reasonable person in today's world would have the right to be suspicious about all the guns and all that ammo stockpiled.

I'm 100% happy the cops raided them.


----------



## bianco

TwistedSuze13 said:


> 328 guns and 4.2 tons of ammo
> 
> And someone thought there was a down side to that !?



I believe there's a downside to it, when the rest of the population is basically unarmed...and other farmers etc only have a few guns each and a little ammo.


----------



## Noomi

How does the OP find anything wrong with this story? From the article:



> The men, aged 69, 46 and 42, were charged with *possessing restricted firearms*



The men broke the law. Game, set, and match.

Get over it.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> How does the OP find anything wrong with this story? From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men, aged 69, 46 and 42, were charged with *possessing restricted firearms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men broke the law. Game, set, and match.
> 
> Get over it.
Click to expand...


Laws can be unjust laws can be a dictators best friend.


----------



## Noomi

No one has any reason for owning that many modified weapons and ammo. End of story.

Except if you are a terrorist.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really so deluded that you think the "average" gun owner owns 328 guns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they were licensed for 71 firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men, aged 69, 46 and 42, were charged with possessing restricted firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the 328 weapons were military-style automatic rifles, some of which were worth up to $50,000 each, and Glock handguns worth $10,000, police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, not allowed to be having auto and semi auto weapons, and unlicensed weapons of any kind.
> 
> 4.2 tons of ammo?
> Hmmm.
> 
> This all way above 'normal'.
> A reasonable person in today's world would have the right to be suspicious about all the guns and all that ammo stockpiled.
> 
> I'm 100% happy the cops raided them.
Click to expand...


The last ammo scare I wished I had a ton of the ammo he had. I think anti gunners are abnormal and those who think they can decide how much ammo and firearms a person can have.
And you can kiss my ass you fucking little dictator want to be.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> No one has any reason for owning that many modified weapons and ammo. End of story.
> 
> Except if you are a terrorist.



Their is no reason for you breathing but you do.


----------



## bianco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the OP find anything wrong with this story? From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men, aged 69, 46 and 42, were charged with *possessing restricted firearms*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The men broke the law. Game, set, and match.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Laws can be unjust laws can be a dictators best friend.
Click to expand...


They can also be the People's best friend.
We had no gun laws...and at that time we had massacres everywhere.
...little girls chased, and when found hiding behind a tree, massacred in cold blood at Port Arthur, Tasmania state....massacred along with dozens of innocent people at the cafe etc.
"The Port Arthur massacre".
Then there was "The Hoddle St massacre", "The Strathfield massacre" all committed with auto/semi-auto weapons.

The People had had enough!
They screamed at the govt to do something...so the then Prime Minister John Howard banned semi-auto and auto weapons.
No more massacres.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> How does the OP find anything wrong with this story? From the article:
> 
> 
> 
> The men broke the law. Game, set, and match.
> 
> Get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laws can be unjust laws can be a dictators best friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They can also be the People's best friend.
> We had no gun laws...and at that time we had massacres everywhere.
> ...little girls chased, and when found hiding behind a tree, massacred in cold blood at Port Arthur, Tasmania state....massacred along with dozens of innocent people at the cafe etc.
> "The Port Arthur massacre".
> Then there was "The Hoddle St massacre", "The Strathfield massacre" all committed with auto/semi-auto weapons.
> 
> The People had had enough!
> They screamed at the govt to do something...so the then Prime Minister John Howard banned semi-auto and auto weapons.
> No more massacres.
Click to expand...


An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given right to choose how they want to defend their life.


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News



No one needs this many guns or this much ammunition, unless they are going to start trouble.


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has any reason for owning that many modified weapons and ammo. End of story.
> 
> Except if you are a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their is no reason for you breathing but you do.
Click to expand...


Stupid reply on a stupid thread. Do you have no life, nothing better to do?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has any reason for owning that many modified weapons and ammo. End of story.
> 
> Except if you are a terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their is no reason for you breathing but you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stupid reply on a stupid thread. Do you have no life, nothing better to do?
Click to expand...


The Irony^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one needs this many guns or this much ammunition, unless they are going to start trouble.
Click to expand...


You don't get to dictate what someone does and does not need. nor should anyone else.


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one needs this many guns or this much ammunition, unless they are going to start trouble.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't get to dictate what someone does and does not need. nor should anyone else.
Click to expand...


It is not me, but common sense. If they were breaking the law, someone dictated it.


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their is no reason for you breathing but you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid reply on a stupid thread. Do you have no life, nothing better to do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Irony^^^^^^^^^
Click to expand...


Another clueless reply.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid reply on a stupid thread. Do you have no life, nothing better to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Irony^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another clueless reply.
Click to expand...


It has more substance than your first four replies.


----------



## NoNukes

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Irony^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another clueless reply.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has more substance than your first four replies.
Click to expand...


Have another drink and keep telling yourself lies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another clueless reply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has more substance than your first four replies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have another drink and keep telling yourself lies.
Click to expand...


Those nukes have fried your one and only brain cell.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

theDoctorisIn said:


> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?*
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
Click to expand...


They dont. 

But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of cautionary tale for American gun owners.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?*
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They dont.
> 
> But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of cautionary tale for American gun owners.
Click to expand...


He lied I never said the average gun owner in America,


----------



## NoNukes

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> National Socialist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why does it matter how many he owns?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?*
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They dont.
> 
> But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of cautionary tale for American gun owners.
Click to expand...


I believe that you are giving him too much credit here.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

NoNukes said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?*
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They dont.
> 
> But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of cautionary tale for American gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe that you are giving him too much credit here.
Click to expand...


Again it was a lie I didn't say that.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

bigrebnc1775 said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont.
> 
> But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of cautionary tale for American gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that you are giving him too much credit here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again it was a lie I didn't say that.
Click to expand...


Is that the deceleration of your intent?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Why do stories about Australia's gun laws matter at all?*
> 
> Bigreb claimed in the OP that the "average" gun owner owns as many, if not more guns than this guy (328), I'm asking him if he really is deluded enough to actually believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don&#8217;t.
> 
> But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of &#8216;cautionary tale&#8217; for American gun owners.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied I never said the average gun owner in America,
Click to expand...


No, he never lied at all.
You *are* an idiot.


----------



## Noomi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laws can be unjust laws can be a dictators best friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They can also be the People's best friend.
> We had no gun laws...and at that time we had massacres everywhere.
> ...little girls chased, and when found hiding behind a tree, massacred in cold blood at Port Arthur, Tasmania state....massacred along with dozens of innocent people at the cafe etc.
> "The Port Arthur massacre".
> Then there was "The Hoddle St massacre", "The Strathfield massacre" all committed with auto/semi-auto weapons.
> 
> The People had had enough!
> They screamed at the govt to do something...so the then Prime Minister John Howard banned semi-auto and auto weapons.
> No more massacres.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given right to choose how they want to defend their life.
Click to expand...


We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> They dont.
> 
> But consider the fact that the OP is an idiot, and incorrectly believes this is some sort of cautionary tale for American gun owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lied I never said the average gun owner in America,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he never lied at all.
> You *are* an idiot.
Click to expand...


He lied and you lied. Ridicule doesn't work with me ringlord


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can also be the People's best friend.
> We had no gun laws...and at that time we had massacres everywhere.
> ...little girls chased, and when found hiding behind a tree, massacred in cold blood at Port Arthur, Tasmania state....massacred along with dozens of innocent people at the cafe etc.
> "The Port Arthur massacre".
> Then there was "The Hoddle St massacre", "The Strathfield massacre" all committed with auto/semi-auto weapons.
> 
> The People had had enough!
> They screamed at the govt to do something...so the then Prime Minister John Howard banned semi-auto and auto weapons.
> No more massacres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given right to choose how they want to defend their life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
Click to expand...

It saved lives? you haven't had any murders or rapes in your country?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied I never said the average gun owner in America,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he never lied at all.
> You *are* an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He lied and you lied. Ridicule doesn't work with me ringlord
Click to expand...


It's demonstrably no lie that you are an idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he never lied at all.
> You *are* an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He lied and you lied. Ridicule doesn't work with me ringlord
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's demonstrably no lie that you are an idiot.
Click to expand...


Ringlord you are incorrect stop being a little brat. You realize I am better than you, and you'll never achieve my greatness.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He lied and you lied. Ridicule doesn't work with me ringlord
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's demonstrably no lie that you are an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ringlord you are incorrect stop being a little brat. You realize I am better than you, and you'll never achieve my greatness.
Click to expand...


Crikey - I didn't have to go anywhere else to prove my point...you brought it right to us!


----------



## Noomi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given right to choose how they want to defend their life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It saved lives? you haven't had any murders or rapes in your country?
Click to expand...


No mass shootings, fuckwit. No innocent kids being shot and killed by a crazed gunman. Unlike America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> It saved lives? you haven't had any murders or rapes in your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No mass shootings, fuckwit. No innocent kids being shot and killed by a crazed gunman. Unlike America.
Click to expand...


Have you had any murders or rapes since the implementation of that law? you said it saved lives you did not say it stopped mass shootings..


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's demonstrably no lie that you are an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringlord you are incorrect stop being a little brat. You realize I am better than you, and you'll never achieve my greatness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crikey - I didn't have to go anywhere else to prove my point...you brought it right to us!
Click to expand...


Bogan,  my point was above you a dingo has more value than you do.


----------



## Noomi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It saved lives? you haven't had any murders or rapes in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mass shootings, fuckwit. No innocent kids being shot and killed by a crazed gunman. Unlike America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had any murders or rapes since the implementation of that law? you said it saved lives you did not say it stopped mass shootings..
Click to expand...


There were murders and rapes BEFORE the gun ban as well. The purpose of banning guns was to prevent mass shootings, not murders.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> No mass shootings, fuckwit. No innocent kids being shot and killed by a crazed gunman. Unlike America.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had any murders or rapes since the implementation of that law? you said it saved lives you did not say it stopped mass shootings..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There were murders and rapes BEFORE the gun ban as well. The purpose of banning guns was to prevent mass shootings, not murders.
Click to expand...


So you lied the gun ban did not save lives?


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ringlord you are incorrect stop being a little brat. You realize I am better than you, and you'll never achieve my greatness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey - I didn't have to go anywhere else to prove my point...you brought it right to us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bogan,  my point was above you a dingo has more value than you do.
Click to expand...


You can stop now bigrednec.
My point is well and truly proven.

Idiot.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crikey - I didn't have to go anywhere else to prove my point...you brought it right to us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bogan,  my point was above you a dingo has more value than you do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can stop now bigrednec.
> My point is well and truly proven.
> 
> Idiot.
Click to expand...

No you true objective failed other than proving a dingo has more value than you do, you haven't proven anything
 Bogan next time bring a better A game


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bogan,  my point was above you a dingo has more value than you do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop now bigrednec.
> My point is well and truly proven.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you true objective failed other than proving a dingo has more value than you do, you haven't proven anything
> Bogan next time bring a better A game
Click to expand...


Now you're just spiking the ball!
We get it - you're a premium grade idiot!
Stop already!

Sheesh!!!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop now bigrednec.
> My point is well and truly proven.
> 
> Idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> No you true objective failed other than proving a dingo has more value than you do, you haven't proven anything
> Bogan next time bring a better A game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're just spiking the ball!
> We get it - you're a premium grade idiot!
> Stop already!
> 
> Sheesh!!!
Click to expand...


Doesn't a winner normally spike the ball when they pass the goal line?
Well I guess you wouldn't know anything about winning. Maybe whining.


----------



## idb

bigrebnc1775 said:


> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you true objective failed other than proving a dingo has more value than you do, you haven't proven anything
> Bogan next time bring a better A game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just spiking the ball!
> We get it - you're a premium grade idiot!
> Stop already!
> 
> Sheesh!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't a winner normally spike the ball when they pass the goal line?
> Well I guess you wouldn't know anything about winning. Maybe whining.
Click to expand...


Yep, you've won alright.
You've proven your idiocy beyond any doubt...well and truly.
You're a winner!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

idb said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're just spiking the ball!
> We get it - you're a premium grade idiot!
> Stop already!
> 
> Sheesh!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't a winner normally spike the ball when they pass the goal line?
> Well I guess you wouldn't know anything about winning. Maybe whining.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, you've won alright.
> You've proven your idiocy beyond any doubt...well and truly.
> You're a winner!
Click to expand...

Again you have not proven anything, just by natural selection I'm better than you, without me making any effort.


----------



## bianco

NoNukes said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one needs this many guns or this much ammunition, unless they are going to start trouble.
Click to expand...


My guess is that the majority of people in Australia would agree with you.


----------



## bianco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> they were licensed for 71 firearms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the 328 weapons were military-style automatic rifles, some of which were worth up to $50,000 each, and Glock handguns worth $10,000, police said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, not allowed to be having auto and semi auto weapons, and unlicensed weapons of any kind.
> 
> 4.2 tons of ammo?
> Hmmm.
> 
> This all way above 'normal'.
> A reasonable person in today's world would have the right to be suspicious about all the guns and all that ammo stockpiled.
> 
> I'm 100% happy the cops raided them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The last ammo scare I wished I had a ton of the ammo he had. I think anti gunners are abnormal and those who think they can decide how much ammo and firearms a person can have.
> And you can kiss my ass you fucking little dictator want to be.
Click to expand...


I'm not anti-gun, nor are most people in Australia.
There are millions of guns in Australia, needed for feral animal control and hunting etc.
Guns, bolt action rifles etc, should only really be in rural areas.

Would you really want this lot to be carrying guns, legally?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly4qk0FvEC0]Violent Racist Leb/Arab Gangs of Melbourne - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> And;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, not allowed to be having auto and semi auto weapons, and unlicensed weapons of any kind.
> 
> 4.2 tons of ammo?
> Hmmm.
> 
> This all way above 'normal'.
> A reasonable person in today's world would have the right to be suspicious about all the guns and all that ammo stockpiled.
> 
> I'm 100% happy the cops raided them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last ammo scare I wished I had a ton of the ammo he had. I think anti gunners are abnormal and those who think they can decide how much ammo and firearms a person can have.
> And you can kiss my ass you fucking little dictator want to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not anti-gun, nor are most people in Australia.
> There are millions of guns in Australia, needed for feral animal control and hunting etc.
> Guns, bolt action rifles etc, should only really be in rural areas.
> 
> Would you really want this lot to be carrying guns, legally?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly4qk0FvEC0]Violent Racist Leb/Arab Gangs of Melbourne - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


It's not for me to say what and how many guns a person want to have. I don't have that right nor do you.


----------



## bianco

I have a right as a citizen to lobby my govt to have strict gun controls in place.
Enough citizens lobbied the same as I did...and we got the gun contols we wanted.

We wanted;

. Gun owners licensed, and all their guns registered.
. All guns and ammo to be securely locked up, with the ammo kept separate from the guns.
. The police to be in charge of the licence tests, and supervision of the registrations and system.
. Auto and semi auto weapons banned.

We got what we wanted.
That nice Mr Howard agreed with us and implemented our wishes...he hated all the massacres too...and stood tall and brave in the face of stiff opposition. He was wearing a bullet proof vest around for a while.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> I have a right as a citizen to lobby my govt to have strict gun controls in place.
> Enough citizens lobbied the same as I did...and we got the gun contols we wanted.
> 
> We wanted;
> 
> . Gun owners licensed, and all their guns registered.
> . All guns and ammo to be securely locked up, with the ammo kept separate from the guns.
> . The police to be in charge of the licence tests, and supervision of the registrations and system.
> . Auto and semi auto weapons banned.
> 
> We got what we wanted.
> That nice Mr Howard agreed with us and implemented our wishes...he hated all the massacres too...and stood tall and brave in the face of stiff opposition. He was wearing a bullet proof vest around for a while.



The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?


----------



## jon_berzerk

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a right as a citizen to lobby my govt to have strict gun controls in place.
> Enough citizens lobbied the same as I did...and we got the gun contols we wanted.
> 
> We wanted;
> 
> . Gun owners licensed, and all their guns registered.
> . All guns and ammo to be securely locked up, with the ammo kept separate from the guns.
> . The police to be in charge of the licence tests, and supervision of the registrations and system.
> . Auto and semi auto weapons banned.
> 
> We got what we wanted.
> That nice Mr Howard agreed with us and implemented our wishes...he hated all the massacres too...and stood tall and brave in the face of stiff opposition. He was wearing a bullet proof vest around for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
> Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?
Click to expand...


he had a license for 75 firearms


----------



## bigrebnc1775

jon_berzerk said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a right as a citizen to lobby my govt to have strict gun controls in place.
> Enough citizens lobbied the same as I did...and we got the gun contols we wanted.
> 
> We wanted;
> 
> . Gun owners licensed, and all their guns registered.
> . All guns and ammo to be securely locked up, with the ammo kept separate from the guns.
> . The police to be in charge of the licence tests, and supervision of the registrations and system.
> . Auto and semi auto weapons banned.
> 
> We got what we wanted.
> That nice Mr Howard agreed with us and implemented our wishes...he hated all the massacres too...and stood tall and brave in the face of stiff opposition. He was wearing a bullet proof vest around for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
> Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he had a license for 75 firearms
Click to expand...


Subjects are trash and should never be respected.


----------



## bianco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
> Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he had a license for 75 firearms
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Subjects are trash and should never be respected.
Click to expand...



You are a subject, of the White Palace and 'King' Obama.
You can't just do as you please, the govt that rules from the White palace has laws you must obey or be prosecuted.


----------



## bianco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a right as a citizen to lobby my govt to have strict gun controls in place.
> Enough citizens lobbied the same as I did...and we got the gun contols we wanted.
> 
> We wanted;
> 
> . Gun owners licensed, and all their guns registered.
> . All guns and ammo to be securely locked up, with the ammo kept separate from the guns.
> . The police to be in charge of the licence tests, and supervision of the registrations and system.
> . Auto and semi auto weapons banned.
> 
> We got what we wanted.
> That nice Mr Howard agreed with us and implemented our wishes...he hated all the massacres too...and stood tall and brave in the face of stiff opposition. He was wearing a bullet proof vest around for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. *You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. *You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
> Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?
Click to expand...


*Not without a warrant *...and to get a warrant they must have a very good reason for wanting to enter one's home.

ie; suspected;

. criminal activity 
. terrorism

etc

Coward/s?
Submissive?
LOL
You need to come for a visit sometime.
Our weapons are not guns, ...but pens, computers and phones these days.

We like the Crown...it's a layer of protection for The People above the politicians.
Politicians State and Federal start thinking they can do as they please, and not follow the protocols?...the Crown will soon boot them out of office and call new elections.

Not having dictators here.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can also be the People's best friend.
> We had no gun laws...and at that time we had massacres everywhere.
> ...little girls chased, and when found hiding behind a tree, massacred in cold blood at Port Arthur, Tasmania state....massacred along with dozens of innocent people at the cafe etc.
> "The Port Arthur massacre".
> Then there was "The Hoddle St massacre", "The Strathfield massacre" all committed with auto/semi-auto weapons.
> 
> The People had had enough!
> They screamed at the govt to do something...so the then Prime Minister John Howard banned semi-auto and auto weapons.
> No more massacres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given* right to choose how they want to defend their life.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
Click to expand...


bigreb, if people wanted to defend their lies, they could do so with a hunting rifle or a handgun. An assault rifle is complete overkill for that purpose. Are you being attacked by the military or something? Although massacres are possible with bolt rifles and handguns and shotguns, it is significantly more difficult to do so. They obviously wanted to make massacres more difficult to pull off. 

You want to have a choice on how to defend your life? Here you go:
Handgun
Hunting Rifle
Shotgun
Knives
Bows
Any Number of Medieval Armaments
Blunt Instruments (like a bat)
Etc.
Seems like you still have a choice.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It saved lives? you haven't had any murders or rapes in your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No mass shootings, fuckwit. No innocent kids being shot and killed by a crazed gunman. Unlike America.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you had any murders or rapes since the implementation of that law? you said it saved lives you did not say it stopped mass shootings..
Click to expand...


There have always been murders and rapes in human history! You would have to do more than pass a gun law to fix that- you'd have to change human nature itself!

Besides, less mass shootings= more saved lives. Noomi's right.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

drake_roberts said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> no mass shootings, fuckwit. No innocent kids being shot and killed by a crazed gunman. Unlike america.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you had any murders or rapes since the implementation of that law? You said it saved lives you did not say it stopped mass shootings..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there have always been murders and rapes in human history! You would have to do more than pass a gun law to fix that- you'd have to change human nature itself!
> 
> Besides, less mass shootings= more saved lives. Noomi's right.
Click to expand...


the murder rate didn't drop when the bill was passed. So how does that make your murders and rapes less?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Drake_Roberts said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given* right to choose how they want to defend their life.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> bigreb, if people wanted to defend their lies, they could do so with a hunting rifle or a handgun. An assault rifle is complete overkill for that purpose. Are you being attacked by the military or something? Although massacres are possible with bolt rifles and handguns and shotguns, it is significantly more difficult to do so. They obviously wanted to make massacres more difficult to pull off.
> 
> You want to have a choice on how to defend your life? Here you go:
> Handgun
> Hunting Rifle
> Shotgun
> Knives
> Bows
> Any Number of Medieval Armaments
> Blunt Instruments (like a bat)
> Etc.
> Seems like you still have a choice.
Click to expand...


Wrong, dude you're clueless could you defend your life against someone who has a semi automatic rifle and all you have is a one shot bolt action rifle? or would you want a semi automatic 30 round detectable magazine rifle?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a right as a citizen to lobby my govt to have strict gun controls in place.
> Enough citizens lobbied the same as I did...and we got the gun contols we wanted.
> 
> We wanted;
> 
> . Gun owners licensed, and all their guns registered.
> . All guns and ammo to be securely locked up, with the ammo kept separate from the guns.
> . The police to be in charge of the licence tests, and supervision of the registrations and system.
> . Auto and semi auto weapons banned.
> 
> We got what we wanted.
> That nice Mr Howard agreed with us and implemented our wishes...he hated all the massacres too...and stood tall and brave in the face of stiff opposition. He was wearing a bullet proof vest around for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. *You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. *You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
> Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Not without a warrant *...and to get a warrant they must have a very good reason for wanting to enter one's home.
> 
> ie; suspected;
> 
> . criminal activity
> . terrorism
> 
> etc
> 
> Coward/s?
> Submissive?
> LOL
> You need to come for a visit sometime.
> Our weapons are not guns, ...but pens, computers and phones these days.
> 
> We like the Crown...it's a layer of protection for The People above the politicians.
> Politicians State and Federal start thinking they can do as they please, and not follow the protocols?...the Crown will soon boot them out of office and call new elections.
> 
> Not having dictators here.
Click to expand...


What criminal activity? What he did wasn't criminal some unjust law might say it is but it's not.


----------



## Noomi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> drake_roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you had any murders or rapes since the implementation of that law? You said it saved lives you did not say it stopped mass shootings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there have always been murders and rapes in human history! You would have to do more than pass a gun law to fix that- you'd have to change human nature itself!
> 
> Besides, less mass shootings= more saved lives. Noomi's right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the murder rate didn't drop when the bill was passed. So how does that make your murders and rapes less?
Click to expand...


The intention wasn't to make the murder or rape rate to drop, you retard!!! It was to put an end to *MASS SHOOTINGS* which it DID because there have been *no mass shootings in Australia since 1996!*

So suck on that while your fellow Americans die around you from yet another crazed gunman!


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drake_roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> there have always been murders and rapes in human history! You would have to do more than pass a gun law to fix that- you'd have to change human nature itself!
> 
> Besides, less mass shootings= more saved lives. Noomi's right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the murder rate didn't drop when the bill was passed. So how does that make your murders and rapes less?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The intention wasn't to make the murder or rape rate to drop, you retard!!! It was to put an end to *MASS SHOOTINGS* which it DID because there have been *no mass shootings in Australia since 1996!*
> 
> So suck on that while your fellow Americans die around you from yet another crazed gunman!
Click to expand...


But you have had people killed with guns.
Your crime rate has not changed for the better considering murder rate went down a little bit but being a victim of rape and kidnapping has went up
http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/0/B/6/{0B619F44-B18B-47B4-9B59-F87BA643CBAA}facts11.pdf

I don't see any where that the ban made any effective changes in your crime rate.
Big fucking deal no mass shooting, but you have had murders in your country


----------



## Noomi

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> the murder rate didn't drop when the bill was passed. So how does that make your murders and rapes less?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The intention wasn't to make the murder or rape rate to drop, you retard!!! It was to put an end to *MASS SHOOTINGS* which it DID because there have been *no mass shootings in Australia since 1996!*
> 
> So suck on that while your fellow Americans die around you from yet another crazed gunman!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But you have had people killed with guns.
> Your crime rate has not changed for the better considering murder rate went down a little bit but being a victim of rape and kidnapping has went up
> http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/0/B/6/{0B619F44-B18B-47B4-9B59-F87BA643CBAA}facts11.pdf
> 
> I don't see any where that the ban made any effective changes in your crime rate.
> Big fucking deal no mass shooting, but you have had murders in your country
Click to expand...


Banning guns obviously didn't mean that people wouldn't get murdered, for fucks sake.


----------



## Esmeralda

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News



Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.


----------



## Noomi

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
Click to expand...


He doesn't care about the fact that over 90% of us were in full support of the laws, and willingly handed in their weapons. The vast majority of us still support the gun buyback scheme.

But that's gone over his head.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
Click to expand...


When you ask the bitch why she gives a fuck what happens here in America we'll discuss my concern.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the fact that over 90% of us were in full support of the laws, and willingly handed in their weapons. The vast majority of us still support the gun buyback *scheme.*
> 
> But that's gone over his head.
Click to expand...

scheme is right.
scheme noun \&#712;sk&#275;m\
:* a clever and often dishonest plan to do or get something*

: an official plan or program of action

: the way that something is arranged or organized


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> The intention wasn't to make the murder or rape rate to drop, you retard!!! It was to put an end to *MASS SHOOTINGS* which it DID because there have been *no mass shootings in Australia since 1996!*
> 
> So suck on that while your fellow Americans die around you from yet another crazed gunman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you have had people killed with guns.
> Your crime rate has not changed for the better considering murder rate went down a little bit but being a victim of rape and kidnapping has went up
> http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/0/B/6/{0B619F44-B18B-47B4-9B59-F87BA643CBAA}facts11.pdf
> 
> I don't see any where that the ban made any effective changes in your crime rate.
> Big fucking deal no mass shooting, but you have had murders in your country
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Banning guns obviously didn't mean that people wouldn't get murdered, for fucks sake.
Click to expand...


So force people to be defenseless.


----------



## Esmeralda

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When you ask the bitch why she gives a fuck what happens here in America we'll discuss my concern.
Click to expand...

I think it is VERY interesting that so often a right winger's excuse or rationale for doing what he does is because he sees someone else doing it.  When you pass grade 3, get back to me.  Point being, as you probably missed it being left behind as you have been: in the real world, we teach our children that you don't do something and don't justify doing something because someone else does it.  Most kids get that by the age of 8 or 9.  Why haven't you?


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you ask the bitch why she gives a fuck what happens here in America we'll discuss my concern.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it is VERY interesting that so often a right winger's excuse or rationale for doing what he does is because he sees someone else doing it.  When you pass grade 3, get back to me.  Point being, as you probably missed it being left behind as you have been: in the real world, we teach our children that you don't do something and don't justify doing something because someone else does it.  Most kids get that by the age of 8 or 9.  Why haven't you?
Click to expand...


I see you have a double set of standards.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Noomi said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the fact that over 90% of us were in full support of the laws, and willingly handed in their weapons. The vast majority of us still support the gun buyback scheme.
> 
> But that's gone over his head.
Click to expand...


  Well you got one thing right in this statement.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Esmeralda said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is so many things wrong with this story I really don't know where to begin.
> Like calling semi automatic weapons automatic weapons.. I am of the opinion I doubt any of those firearms were automatics or sub-machine . Hell the average gun owner I know has that many guns if not more.
> 
> Australian police find 328 guns, 4.2 tons of ammo at farm - World News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
Click to expand...


  I guess you could ask all the Aussies who post on this board the same question.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Noomi said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> They can also be the People's best friend.
> We had no gun laws...and at that time we had massacres everywhere.
> ...little girls chased, and when found hiding behind a tree, massacred in cold blood at Port Arthur, Tasmania state....massacred along with dozens of innocent people at the cafe etc.
> "The Port Arthur massacre".
> Then there was "The Hoddle St massacre", "The Strathfield massacre" all committed with auto/semi-auto weapons.
> 
> The People had had enough!
> They screamed at the govt to do something...so the then Prime Minister John Howard banned semi-auto and auto weapons.
> No more massacres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unjust law, would be one that striped a person of their God given right to choose how they want to defend their life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
Click to expand...


To the nutters, the only good child is a shot dead child. 

My bet is that you never walk into a restaurant and wonder how many crazies there are armed and wishing for the chance to show the world what big brave he-mans they are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you have had people killed with guns.
> Your crime rate has not changed for the better considering murder rate went down a little bit but being a victim of rape and kidnapping has went up
> http://www.aic.gov.au/documents/0/B/6/{0B619F44-B18B-47B4-9B59-F87BA643CBAA}facts11.pdf
> 
> I don't see any where that the ban made any effective changes in your crime rate.
> Big fucking deal no mass shooting, but you have had murders in your country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banning guns obviously didn't mean that people wouldn't get murdered, for fucks sake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So force people to be defenseless.
Click to expand...


Not having a gun does not mean one is defenseless. 

How old are you?


----------



## chikenwing

To the nutters, the only good child is a shot dead child. 


It5s shit like this that proves ass hats like this one have ZERO integrity,so you morn not for the millions that have perished under the abortionist knife,right??


----------



## chikenwing

Luddly Neddite said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning guns obviously didn't mean that people wouldn't get murdered, for fucks sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So force people to be defenseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not having a gun does not mean one is defenseless.
> 
> How old are you?
Click to expand...


No it doesn't but it also doesn't mean you are able to defend yourself,particularly  if the other is armed.

How old are you?


----------



## bianco

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy that had all those firearms was he ever in trouble with the law? He was 62 years old. *You got a government that can come in your home at anytime it sees fit. *You are a subject of the crown you are a coward who will submit and bend over and take one up the ass.
> Now tell me subject have you had any murders since the law went into effect?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not without a warrant *...and to get a warrant they must have a very good reason for wanting to enter one's home.
> 
> ie; suspected;
> 
> . criminal activity
> . terrorism
> 
> etc
> 
> Coward/s?
> Submissive?
> LOL
> You need to come for a visit sometime.
> Our weapons are not guns, ...but pens, computers and phones these days.
> 
> We like the Crown...it's a layer of protection for The People above the politicians.
> Politicians State and Federal start thinking they can do as they please, and not follow the protocols?...the Crown will soon boot them out of office and call new elections.
> 
> Not having dictators here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What criminal activity? What he did wasn't criminal some unjust law might say it is but it's not.
Click to expand...


The cops aren't saying what their reason for raiding this farm was.

Cops need a warrant, they can't just come barging into people's homes.
This case aside, criminal gangs are into drug crime, manufacture and supply.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

bianco said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Not without a warrant *...and to get a warrant they must have a very good reason for wanting to enter one's home.
> 
> ie; suspected;
> 
> . criminal activity
> . terrorism
> 
> etc
> 
> Coward/s?
> Submissive?
> LOL
> You need to come for a visit sometime.
> Our weapons are not guns, ...but pens, computers and phones these days.
> 
> We like the Crown...it's a layer of protection for The People above the politicians.
> Politicians State and Federal start thinking they can do as they please, and not follow the protocols?...the Crown will soon boot them out of office and call new elections.
> 
> Not having dictators here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What criminal activity? What he did wasn't criminal some unjust law might say it is but it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The cops aren't saying what their reason for raiding this farm was.
> 
> Cops need a warrant, they can't just come barging into people's homes.
> This case aside, criminal gangs are into drug crime, manufacture and supply.
Click to expand...


Are we talking about the U.S.?
The day of the warrant is dead. all you need now is PC. Plus they had the registered guns on list which gave them the authority to search the house.


----------



## bianco

Hey, bigreb...like our new laws?

No Cookies | thetelegraph.com.au

_PREMIER Barry O'Farrell has pledged to lock up as many people and spend as much money as is necessary to conquer alcohol-related violence in Sydney in the toughest law and order measures the state has ever seen. 
The announcement - possibly the biggest of Mr O'Farrell's three years in the job - included a significant cultural change to the way the largest city in Australia will be able to consume alcohol.

In memory of another coward&#8217;s punch victim, Daniel Christie. Source: News Limited 

Under the extraordinary changes announced by the Premier yesterday, those found intoxicated by alcohol or drugs convicted of assault occasioning bodily harm will receive a mandatory minimum sentence of two years.

Those who are intoxicated and commit reckless grievous bodily harm face a minimum of three years, assault against police officers a two-year minimum and affray a four-year minimum._

#####

No guns were needed, the thugs were just punching people to death.
Well a lot of the time they weren't really thugs as such, just young men high on drugs and alcohol who for whatever reason [often verbally abused by others on drugs and alcohol] punched someone.


----------



## bianco

No guns needed, they'll just stab you to death;

Chilling new pics of female serial killer Joanna Dennehy | News.com.au

_*Chilling new pics of female serial killer Joanna Dennehy *

Joanna Dennehy, 31, has admitted stabbling three men to death and dumping their bodies in Cambrudgeshire, England.

Dennehy, pleaded guilty in November to the murders of her lover Kevin Lee, 48, his friend Lukasz Slaboszewski, 31, and housemate John Chapman, 56. She stabbed all three men in the heart in March and April last year and admitted to two other attempted murders.

Page said Dennehy compared her and Stretch to Bonnie and Clyde and when she was asked why she killed three men she replied, *"They shouldn't have pissed me off, they shouldn't have flirted with me." *_


#####

*Yes, best these days to treat women with the utmost respect and never flirt with them. *


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> We defended lives, idiot -we banned guns and we SAVED lives. Unlike you pathetic fucks, who care more about owning a shiny weapon than about putting an end to mass shootings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigreb, if people wanted to defend their lies, they could do so with a hunting rifle or a handgun. An assault rifle is complete overkill for that purpose. Are you being attacked by the military or something? Although massacres are possible with bolt rifles and handguns and shotguns, it is significantly more difficult to do so. They obviously wanted to make massacres more difficult to pull off.
> 
> You want to have a choice on how to defend your life? Here you go:
> Handgun
> Hunting Rifle
> Shotgun
> Knives
> Bows
> Any Number of Medieval Armaments
> Blunt Instruments (like a bat)
> Etc.
> Seems like you still have a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dude you're clueless could you defend your life against someone who has a semi automatic rifle and all you have is a one shot bolt action rifle? or would you want a semi automatic 30 round detectable magazine rifle?
Click to expand...


If you fire first and not miss, than yes. Semis are really only helpful if you are fighting of several guys at once. Besides, there are semi hunting rifles. And handguns are semi with multiple rounds.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you bitching about Australia?  Australia has nothing to do with you.  The vast majority of Australians are quite content with their gun laws. It's  none of your business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the fact that over 90% of us were in full support of the laws, and willingly handed in their weapons. The vast majority of us still support the gun buyback *scheme.*
> 
> But that's gone over his head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> scheme is right.
> scheme noun \&#712;sk&#275;m\
> :* a clever and often dishonest plan to do or get something*
> 
> *: an official plan or program of action*
> 
> : the way that something is arranged or organized
Click to expand...


Scheme is right. Read the 2nd definition.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Luddly Neddite said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banning guns obviously didn't mean that people wouldn't get murdered, for fucks sake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So force people to be defenseless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not having a gun does not mean one is defenseless.
> 
> How old are you?
Click to expand...


Actually, they still get guns. Just not ones that should be used for military purposes only.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bianco said:


> No guns needed, they'll just stab you to death;
> 
> Chilling new pics of female serial killer Joanna Dennehy | News.com.au
> 
> _*Chilling new pics of female serial killer Joanna Dennehy *
> 
> Joanna Dennehy, 31, has admitted stabbling three men to death and dumping their bodies in Cambrudgeshire, England.
> 
> Dennehy, pleaded guilty in November to the murders of her lover Kevin Lee, 48, his friend Lukasz Slaboszewski, 31, and housemate John Chapman, 56. She stabbed all three men in the heart in March and April last year and admitted to two other attempted murders.
> 
> Page said Dennehy compared her and Stretch to Bonnie and Clyde and when she was asked why she killed three men she replied, *"They shouldn't have pissed me off, they shouldn't have flirted with me." *_
> 
> 
> #####
> 
> *Yes, best these days to treat women with the utmost respect and never flirt with them. *



No flirting? Awwww...


----------



## bianco

Drake_Roberts said:


> No flirting? Awwww...



Best to let the women do the flirting...because, from my observations, if the women are not doing the flirting then they're not really interested anyway.


----------



## bianco

Mad as a cut snake, and look at the knife she was carrying.
This is a perfect example of why people demand to be able to arm themselves...self defence against armed psychos...instead of being 'sitting ducks'.
She probably murdered her lover and housemate in their sleep...but the people in the street she attacked had no chance, no weapons for self defence.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

Drake_Roberts said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't care about the fact that over 90% of us were in full support of the laws, and willingly handed in their weapons. The vast majority of us still support the gun buyback *scheme.*
> 
> But that's gone over his head.
> 
> 
> 
> scheme is right.
> scheme noun \&#712;sk&#275;m\
> :* a clever and often dishonest plan to do or get something*
> 
> *: an official plan or program of action*
> 
> : the way that something is arranged or organized
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scheme is right. Read the 2nd definition.
Click to expand...

Yes it's still something dishonest.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bianco said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> No flirting? Awwww...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best to let the women do the flirting...because, from my observations, if the women are not doing the flirting then they're not really interested anyway.
Click to expand...


Not in mine. My fiancée was really shy and rarely talked to anyone. I only befriended her because I took the initiative to flirt with her.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bianco said:


> Mad as a cut snake, and look at the knife she was carrying.
> This is a perfect example of why people demand to be able to arm themselves...self defence against armed psychos...instead of being 'sitting ducks'.
> She probably murdered her lover and housemate in their sleep...but the people in the street she attacked had no chance, no weapons for self defence.



I always make it good practice to carry a knife or some other weapon on my person, except when going to places like airports. Never know when a knife might mean the difference between life or death...


----------



## bianco

Drake_Roberts said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad as a cut snake, and look at the knife she was carrying.
> This is a perfect example of why people demand to be able to arm themselves...self defence against armed psychos...instead of being 'sitting ducks'.
> She probably murdered her lover and housemate in their sleep...but the people in the street she attacked had no chance, no weapons for self defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always make it good practice to carry a knife or some other weapon on my person, except when going to places like airports. Never know when a knife might mean the difference between life or death...
Click to expand...


I'd like to carry a knife, but that's highly illegal.
If I were caught with it I'd be in vary serious trouble.

Carrying any weapons is a crime...crossbows, swords, pen guns, knuckle dusters, knives, blades of any type, mace, capsicum spray etc.

As a result we're just 'sitting ducks';

Commuters shocked and outraged at daylight train platform rape | News.com.au


----------



## Drake_Roberts

bianco said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad as a cut snake, and look at the knife she was carrying.
> This is a perfect example of why people demand to be able to arm themselves...self defence against armed psychos...instead of being 'sitting ducks'.
> She probably murdered her lover and housemate in their sleep...but the people in the street she attacked had no chance, no weapons for self defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always make it good practice to carry a knife or some other weapon on my person, except when going to places like airports. Never know when a knife might mean the difference between life or death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to carry a knife, but that's highly illegal.
> If I were caught with it I'd be in vary serious trouble.
> 
> Carrying any weapons is a crime...crossbows, swords, pen guns, knuckle dusters, knives, blades of any type, mace, capsicum spray etc.
> 
> As a result we're just 'sitting ducks';
> 
> Commuters shocked and outraged at daylight train platform rape | News.com.au
Click to expand...


Seriously? You can have a knife here so long as you're not stabbing people with it. Lot of people I know carry knives around places. Must be different in Australia.


----------



## MikeK

Drake_Roberts said:


> Just a thought, but what does somebody need with 328 firearms? For hunting and defense and sport, I could see anywhere from three to ten, but 328 seems very excessive.


What does anyone need with fifty billion dollars?  Or fifty million dollars?  What is more dangerous to a society, some guy with 328 guns and a few tons of ammo, or someone with enough money to bribe hundreds of legislators and judges?  

If hoarding is being addressed, why not address all potentially dangerous hoarding?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

MikeK said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but what does somebody need with 328 firearms? For hunting and defense and sport, I could see anywhere from three to ten, but 328 seems very excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyone need with fifty billion dollars?  Or fifty million dollars?  What is more dangerous to a society, some guy with 328 guns and a few tons of ammo, or someone with enough money to bribe hundreds of legislators and judges?
> 
> If hoarding is being addressed, why not address all potentially dangerous hoarding?
Click to expand...


If you talk of throwing out wealthy bureaucrats, I'm all in. Regardless, _seems_ a bit excessive. Maybe he sold guns or something as a way to supplement his income? I don't know.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Drake_Roberts said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad as a cut snake, and look at the knife she was carrying.
> This is a perfect example of why people demand to be able to arm themselves...self defence against armed psychos...instead of being 'sitting ducks'.
> She probably murdered her lover and housemate in their sleep...but the people in the street she attacked had no chance, no weapons for self defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always make it good practice to carry a knife or some other weapon on my person, except when going to places like airports. Never know when a knife might mean the difference between life or death...
Click to expand...


a knife is another useful tool one should not leave home without


----------



## idb

jon_berzerk said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mad as a cut snake, and look at the knife she was carrying.
> This is a perfect example of why people demand to be able to arm themselves...self defence against armed psychos...instead of being 'sitting ducks'.
> She probably murdered her lover and housemate in their sleep...but the people in the street she attacked had no chance, no weapons for self defence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always make it good practice to carry a knife or some other weapon on my person, except when going to places like airports. Never know when a knife might mean the difference between life or death...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a knife is another useful tool one should not leave home without
Click to expand...


You're right...it never crosses my mind that I might need it for self-defence though.


----------



## MikeK

Drake_Roberts said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought, but what does somebody need with 328 firearms? For hunting and defense and sport, I could see anywhere from three to ten, but 328 seems very excessive.
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyone need with fifty billion dollars?  Or fifty million dollars?  What is more dangerous to a society, some guy with 328 guns and a few tons of ammo, or someone with enough money to bribe hundreds of legislators and judges?
> 
> If hoarding is being addressed, why not address all potentially dangerous hoarding?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you talk of throwing out wealthy bureaucrats, I'm all in. Regardless, _seems_ a bit excessive. Maybe he sold guns or something as a way to supplement his income? I don't know.
Click to expand...

Australia has adopted a policy which is the diametric opposite of our beloved Second Amendment, so there is no question that this fellow is legally impeachable.  But what about the moral aspect of his arrest and the confiscation of his property?  Has he harmed anyone?  

Unless he has broken some gun-related law(s) I am left to assume he is simply a hoarder who loves guns.  He probably took advantage of Australia's general firearms ban and widespread destruction of confiscated guns and bought up as many as he could afford at bargain prices.  

My father was a locksmith with a profitable sideline as an amateur gunsmith.  He did very well buying up WW-II era surplus military rifles (mainly American '03 Springfields and German 98 Mausers) and sporterizing them.  He bought them in bulk from Kaufman's surplus outlet and, combined with lots of other guns he had, my poor mother was always complaining about "damn guns" all over the house.   So I suppose I'm not as impressed as others might be by this Australian fellow's hoard.  As long as he had plenty of room 328guns is not a big deal.


----------



## bianco

MikeK said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does anyone need with fifty billion dollars?  Or fifty million dollars?  What is more dangerous to a society, some guy with 328 guns and a few tons of ammo, or someone with enough money to bribe hundreds of legislators and judges?
> 
> If hoarding is being addressed, why not address all potentially dangerous hoarding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you talk of throwing out wealthy bureaucrats, I'm all in. Regardless, _seems_ a bit excessive. Maybe he sold guns or something as a way to supplement his income? I don't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Australia has adopted a policy which is the diametric opposite of our beloved Second Amendment, so there is no question that this fellow is legally impeachable.  But what about the moral aspect of his arrest and the confiscation of his property?  Has he harmed anyone?
> 
> Unless he has broken some gun-related law(s) I am left to assume he is simply a hoarder who loves guns.  He probably took advantage of Australia's general firearms ban and widespread destruction of confiscated guns and bought up as many as he could afford at bargain prices.
> 
> My father was a locksmith with a profitable sideline as an amateur gunsmith.  He did very well buying up WW-II era surplus military rifles (mainly American '03 Springfields and German 98 Mausers) and sporterizing them.  He bought them in bulk from Kaufman's surplus outlet and, combined with lots of other guns he had, my poor mother was always complaining about "damn guns" all over the house.   So I suppose I'm not as impressed as others might be by this Australian fellow's hoard.  As long as he had plenty of room 328guns is not a big deal.
Click to expand...


He was supposed to have a licence for every gun...only had licences for 75 or so.
And he also had illegal semi auto and illegal auto guns...banned and his possession of them looked upon very very seriously.
They're the things massacres are made of.

That's why he's in trouble with the law.

I'm very surprised he was granted licences for 75.


----------



## MikeK

bianco said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you talk of throwing out wealthy bureaucrats, I'm all in. Regardless, _seems_ a bit excessive. Maybe he sold guns or something as a way to supplement his income? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Australia has adopted a policy which is the diametric opposite of our beloved Second Amendment, so there is no question that this fellow is legally impeachable.  But what about the moral aspect of his arrest and the confiscation of his property?  Has he harmed anyone?
> 
> Unless he has broken some gun-related law(s) I am left to assume he is simply a hoarder who loves guns.  He probably took advantage of Australia's general firearms ban and widespread destruction of confiscated guns and bought up as many as he could afford at bargain prices.
> 
> My father was a locksmith with a profitable sideline as an amateur gunsmith.  He did very well buying up WW-II era surplus military rifles (mainly American '03 Springfields and German 98 Mausers) and sporterizing them.  He bought them in bulk from Kaufman's surplus outlet and, combined with lots of other guns he had, my poor mother was always complaining about "damn guns" all over the house.   So I suppose I'm not as impressed as others might be by this Australian fellow's hoard.  As long as he had plenty of room 328guns is not a big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was supposed to have a licence for every gun...only had licences for 75 or so.
> And he also had illegal semi auto and illegal auto guns...banned and his possession of them looked upon very very seriously.
> They're the things massacres are made of.
> 
> That's why he's in trouble with the law.
> 
> I'm very surprised he was granted licences for 75.
Click to expand...

Thank you for that information.

So it seems his only offense was non-compliance with bureaucratic regulations.  I don't dismiss the importance of some regulations but where criminal prosecution is concerned I place a great deal of importance on whether the offender's action(s) inflicted harm on anyone.  I believe this should be a critically important consideration in any situation where a bureaucracy is the primary complainant and the only victim is a broken rule.  

So let's hope this fellow is not treated too harshly.


----------

